# VW Passat Diesel Black Magic two day paint correction !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

And since we are in the theme of Black Cars here's another one 
This car was booked in for a correction detail same owner of the White R36 OPTI-COAT remember ? 
My client asked me to get it to a reasonable good condition because he was selling it .
The usual wash and claying which showed a considerable amount of industrial fall out due to it's long life outside without any paint protection whatsoever :wall:

Hence the very rough surface ( almost like sandpaper ) !

Most of the preparation work was claying the paint on this car which was a pita to claydown due also to general neglect and poor washing techniques :doublesho

After the entire car was clayed I cleaned the surface of the paint with a mixture of IPA and Distilled Water at a 50/50 concentration this will remove any remaining residues which would hinder the performance of the polishing compounds !

After this lengthy preparation the car was ready for paint correction .

Here's a 50/50 shot of the left hand side rear fender



















Before










After



















Before










After










A 50/50 shot of the Bonnet( no matter how hard I try to capture this photo the skylight above me makes for too many reflections showing only the partial effect of the real 50/50 shot :wall:



















These are the end results and two days of extensive paint correction on this hard VW paint ! LSP of Choice was this premium Australian made product which I have heard good reports ! The guy that actually makes this product owns a whole collection of cars , Aussie Muscle , Exotic and the list goes on , he decided that he wanted to make his own products that equal or exceed other premium products out there !

Two layers were applied !

I think he has succeeded !

These products where designed for our harsh Australian conditions of high levels of UV which are the highest in the world !



















Enjoy !

















































































































































I was very impressed with the results of this product so much that I will add it to my arsenal of premium detailing products !

Thanks for reading I hope you have enjoyed my write-up

Best Regards

Mario

Coming soon !

*


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice Mario.


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

some awesome work there matey.


----------



## J99NNO (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice job there.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice, when we seeing the old Jag / Damiler????:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Very nice Mario.


Thanks GSVHammer:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

riles said:


> some awesome work there matey.


Thanks riles :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

J99NNO said:


> Nice job there.


Thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

123quackers said:


> Nice, when we seeing the old Jag / Damiler????:thumb:


Thanks 123quackers:thumb:

I don't think we will ever see the old Jag , the guy 's a tight ***!

Best Regards
Mario


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking Sweeet my friend..:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Top Work Mario :thumb:

Interesting the new product you introduced


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

james_death said:


> Looking Sweeet my friend..:thumb:


Thanks James :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Top Work Mario :thumb:
> 
> Interesting the new product you introduced


Thanks Rui ,

The product is called Bowdens Own and it's made in Queensland (Australia)I spoke to the owner via email and they will also be introducing a paste wax to rival the best of the European and USA Waxes !

I believe it because this guy has a whole collection of cars so he knows what quality is !

http://www.bowdensown.com.au/about-us

http://www.bowdensown.com.au/premium-car-care

Best Regards 
Mario


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks great !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

toomanycitroens said:


> Looks great !


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!:thumb:


----------



## Audiquattro (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice work again Mario...
As you told me by e-mail I was here and I'm here again....


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work!:thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Audiquattro said:


> Nice work again Mario...
> As you told me by e-mail I was here and I'm here again....


Thanks Gianluca much appreciated :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## BlackPassat (Jan 7, 2011)

Fantastic Job. That's deep black


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

BlackPassat said:


> Fantastic Job. That's deep black


Thanks mate much appreciated !


----------

